# Yahoo! Sports Ryder Cup article



## coach1 (Sep 17, 2012)

some of the worst uniform over the past 50 years. 1999 US team was pretty bad.

Ryder Cup 2012: Tackiest Uniforms from the Past 50 Years - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## coach1 (Sep 17, 2012)

kathybhylton said:


> lol I think it's cute.


Which one(s)?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't see a link to the 2012 uniforms.

Please, in the future, copy and paste the text of articles like this instead of just linking to their page. It helps avoid unwanted content in a golf oriented forum. Thanks...


----------



## coach1 (Sep 17, 2012)

DennisM said:


> I don't see a link to the 2012 uniforms.
> 
> Please, in the future, copy and paste the text of articles like this instead of just linking to their page. It helps avoid unwanted content in a golf oriented forum. Thanks...


Couldn't! It would have removed the hyperlinks. Also, are the 2012 uniforms tacky? They probably just didn't make top 5 list...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know what they look like. If you visit certain things on the web, there are dozens of shirt designs for sale with Ryder Cup logos on them, similar to two I have from long ago. They are plain white shirts and in no way duplicate what the team actually wore at Brookline or the Belfry. What's for sale for the 2012 cup are pretty much the same sort of thing, red, white or blue shirts from different brands with the logo on them.


----------

